# لماذا تتأخر هذه الفتاة فى الزواج؟



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

نقابل كثيرا فى حياتنا اليومية فتيات جميلات ومثقفات ولديهم مؤهلات غير عادية وتفاجأ ان هذه  الفتاة  فى سن الثلاثين أو أكثر ولم تتزوج!!

أنا بصراحة مندهشة من الظاهرة دى وشايفاها كتيرة جدا, فى حين أن هناك فتيات  أقل جمالا وثقافة يتزوجن سريعا!! وأنتا هنا لا اركز فقط على الجمال الشكلى  ولكن ايضا على الثقافة والمستوى التعليمى والاجتماعى..


*لماذا؟؟​*


هل تعتقد أن الرجل الشرقى يخاف وينزعج من تلك التركيبة (جمال+ علم+ ثقافة رفيعة+ انفتاح+ذكاء....)؟؟ أم ان  الفتاة  نفسها ترفض لانها لم تقابل تلك المواصفات فى الطرف الآخر..؟
عاوزة اسمع ارئكم فى الموضوع لانى قابلت فتيات كتير يتمتعون بقدر من الجمال والثقافة واعمارهم تتعدى الثلاثين  
​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مش عارفه يارورو ليه احنا بنربط البنت بالجواز بس ؟
يعنى فيها ايه لما تكون جميلة ( من كله ) ومش اتجوزت او نص نص واتجوزت ؟ اصل الجواز خطوة فى حياة الانسان زيه زى اى خطوة تانية بس مش عارفه ليه احنا بنخليه وكأنه نهاية البنت او اقصى حاجة ممكن تحققها فى الحياة او كأنها انسان ناقص الادمية محتاج يتجوز علشان يكمل ادميته  
مش عارفه ؟ بحس التفكير كده ( انى لما اشوف واحدة حلوة واقول هى مش اتجوزت ليه ) كأنها بضاعة حلوة وانا مستغربة هى مش اتباعت ليه لغاية دلوقتى 
ده احساسى :love34: لما بيتسأل السؤال ده 
انا مش قصدى عليكى انتى وعلى موضوعك لكن انا قصدى على ان التعليق ده بسمعو كتير من ناس كتير 

وبالنسبة للرجل الشرقى بيخاف ولا مش بيخاف اعتقد ايوة فيه نسبة منهم بتخاف تقرب من البنت الجميلة المثقفة المتعملة لاسباب كتير ممكن منها انو فاكرها هتكون مغرورة وشايفة نفسها او يخاف انها تكون احسن واعلى منو او اذكى منو حاجات كتير


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا مش عارفه يارورو ليه احنا بنربط البنت بالجواز بس ؟
> يعنى فيها ايه لما تكون جميلة ( من كله ) ومش اتجوزت او نص نص واتجوزت ؟ اصل الجواز خطوة فى حياة الانسان زيه زى اى خطوة تانية بس مش عارفه ليه احنا بنخليه وكأنه نهاية البنت او اقصى حاجة ممكن تحققها فى الحياة
> مش عارفه ؟ بحس التفكير كده ( انى لما اشوف واحدة حلوة واقول هى مش اتجوزت ليه ) كأنها بضاعة حلوة وانا مستغربة هى مش اتباعت ليه لغاية دلوقتى
> ده احساسى :love34: لما بيتسأل السؤال ده
> ...


حبيبتى كلامك جميل جدا ولكن انا بتكلم من ناحية ايه السبب انه بتفضل من غير

 جواز رغم ان فيها مواصفات كتير رغم ان فى بنات تانية كتير مستواها التعليمى 
اقل والجمال اقل ورجالة كتير بتتمنى ان البنت تكون على قدر عالى من الجمال والعلم 
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فى اغلب الاحيان
يا رورو
فى بنات عايزةقطع
رقبتها
السبب
عايز عريس
غنى
بمعنى اصح تيجى
وقت الخطوبة اوالجوازعمتا
تقعد تقول 
عايزة
20 كيلوجرام ذهب
15 خوشية ذهب
............الخ
لماتفلس الواح
واعتقد دا من اهم الاسباب
فى عدم الزواج
وزيادة العنوسة
حتى لوكانت البنت جميلة او 
وحشة


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> فى اغلب الاحيان
> يا رورو
> فى بنات عايزةقطع
> رقبتها
> ...


يا سمير فى نواحى تانية كتير جدا البنت تحب تكون فى زوجها وهى تعليمه وثقافته ومدى ادراكه اكتر من فلوسه ومعاه عربية ولا لا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ما انا قولتلك سبب من الاسباب هو خوف الراجل منها خايف تكون احسن او اذكى او اعلى منه 
حكاية انها بترفض ديه انا مش بقتنع بيها لانها من حقها ترفض او تقبل من حق اى واحدة انها ترفض ومش معنى ان الناس شايفة ان الشخص ده مش فيه عيب يبقى هى لازم تشوفو بنفس الطريقة لان هى اللى هتعيش معاه مش هما 
الناس بتقيسها بالورقة والقلم ده سنو كذا بيشتغل كذا بيقبض كذا طوله كذا لكن فيه حاجات تانية هما مش بيحطوها فى الحساب المادى بتاعهم زى التوافق بينهم زى الارتياح زى القبول زى حاجات كتير فهى من حقها ترفض 
لان الضغط عليها علشان توافق على شخص لانو فى نظر الناس مناسب ده اجبار غير مباشر على الجواز بيمارسه المجتمع على البنت وبعد كده يرجعو يقولو احنا ادينها حرية الاختيار اهو بينما فى الحقيقة مفيش حرية اختيار لا اختيار شخص ولا اختيار توقيت 
فيه كمان توقيتات بتبقى البنت مش مستعدة او مش مهيئة نفسيا انها تتجوز طبعا الكلام ده مفيش حد لا بيفهمو ولا يقدرو


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما انا قولتلك سبب من الاسباب هو خوف الراجل منها خايف تكون احسن او اذكى او اعلى منه
> حكاية انها بترفض ديه انا مش بقتنع بيها لانها من حقها ترفض او تقبل من حق اى واحدة انها ترفض ومش معنى ان الناس شايفة ان الشخص ده مش فيه عيب يبقى هى لازم تشوفو بنفس الطريقة لان هى اللى هتعيش معاه مش هما
> الناس بتقيسها بالورقة والقلم ده سنو ذا بيشتغل كذا بيقبض كذا طوله كذا لكن فيه حاجات تانية هما مش بيحطوها فى الحساب المادى بتاعهم زى التوافق بينهم زى الارتياح زى القبول زى حاجات كتير فهى من حقها ترفض
> لان الضغط عليها علشان توافق على شخص لانو فى نظر الناس مناسب ده اجبار غير مباشر على الجواز بيمارسه المجتمع على البنت وبعد كده يرجعو يقولو احنا ادينها رية الاختيار اهو بينما فى الحقيقة مفيش حرية اختيار لا اختيار شخص ولا اختيار توقيت
> فيه كمان توقيتات بتبقى البنت مش مستعدة او مش مهيئة نفسيا انها تتجوز طبعا الكلام مفيش حد لا بيفهمو ولا يقدرو


كلامك كله صح يا انجل فى النهاية احب اقولك ان مجتمعنا 
بيظلم كتير البنت ومش بيديها حقها انها توافق على الشخص اللى هى شايفاه مناسب 
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*عادي...واحده ما اتجوزتش هي حرة مش يمكن هي الي اختارت؟هي حرة... تدخل الناس بقي زياده اوي *

* و بعدين جواز ايه في ظل ظروف البلد الشديده الهباب دي*

*مين معاه فلوس يتجوز اساسا؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش الاكل و العلاج اولي برضه؟*

*و بعدين الراجل الشرقي فعلا عاوز واحده اقل منه في كل شئ فكلما زاد رصيدك عزيزتي المرأه في الجمال و العلم و الذكاء و الفلوس قل نصيبك من الرجال فكوني قرده و جاهله و ام قويق كمان عشان يقفوا علي بابك طابور جمعيه لان العقد بعيد عنك كتير اوي هههههههه*

*بس برضه و ارجع و اقول مش يمكن دي حريه اختيار و هي مش عاوزه تتجوز دلوقت؟؟؟ اعرف بنات كتير اتجوزوا تلاتينات و الارض ما اطربقتش يعني*

*رجاله فوق الاربعين مطلقين و ارامل كتير عايزين بنات عادي يعني*

*و فيه نقطه كمان برضه*

*ان نسبه الطلاق في مصر عالية جداااااااااااااااا حوالي ستين في الميه ان لم تكن اكتر ليه؟؟؟؟؟*

*عشان الاستعجال لاجل التخلص من لقب عانس الكريه الي طلعوه شويه ستات عواجيز كارهين عيشتهم علي بنات الناس ....*

*هو مين المجتمع اساسا  ولا مين الي بيتكلم ولا بيقول*

*لا احد.... خلاص الناس بطلت تهتم ببعضها اساسا الا شويه الستات العواجيز و ستات البيوت الي اجوازهم خانوهم من زمان هههههههههه*

*انا اهلي خلاص شالو موضوع الجواز من دمااغهم ليا و لاختي الصغيره*

*يعني تقدري تقولي كدا تو ليتل عوانس ههههههههههههه*

*بس تحت التلاتين بشويه كدا*

*و عادي هنوصل التلاتين و عادي برضه... وحتي لو ما اتجوزناش الناس هتمشي في الشارع تضربنا بالشوز يعني هههههههه نصيب بقي مش هنجري نجيب اي حد نترجاه و نقوله و النبي اتجوزني يا خويا زي الهام شاهين في فيلم خلطه فوزيه*

*الشباب اصلا مش قادر يدفع فلوس الجواز و مصاريفه ناهيكي عن التسلط و التزمت المتزايد للرجل الشرقي اصلا مسود الدنيا و مصعبها خالص ايه ميزه الرجل الشرقي ...لا اعلم...صعب اوي اوي اوي اوي في عشرته و متطلب جدا ... و البنات بدورها الشرقيات ماشاء الله ما سكتوش و بقم نفس القصه بالمللي*

*انا شخصيا هتجوز في الصين و من الصين*

*حد معايا؟.*​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا سمير فى نواحى تانية كتير جدا البنت تحب تكون فى زوجها وهى تعليمه وثقافته ومدى ادراكه اكتر من فلوسه ومعاه عربية ولا لا ​


بالظبط كدا وصعب جدا
الحصول على كل شى
مااهى ممكن تتجوزواحد
غنى بس غبى
اوممكن يكون متعصب
ممكن بعد الجواز
مليووووووووووون مشكلة


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ومش بعيد
تكون البنت
مش عاوزةتتجوز
بعد العلم
وشغالة وفى الاخر تقعدفى البنت
هوصح عندها
بس بى كدا
يسبب عنوسة كتيرررررر
عن اغلب البنات
والسبب
فى الازواج
اللى عايزين يعملوفيا سلطة
ليهم صوت اوكلمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *عادي...واحده ما اتجوزتش هي حرة مش يمكن هي الي اختارت؟هي حرة... تدخل الناس بقي زياده اوي *
> 
> * و بعدين جواز ايه في ظل ظروف البلد الشديده الهباب دي*
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كلامك كله صح يا انجل فى النهاية احب اقولك ان مجتمعنا
> بيظلم كتير البنت ومش بيديها حقها انها توافق على الشخص اللى هى شايفاه مناسب
> ​



صحيح يارورو كلو على حسب حساباتهم النظريه هما مش على حسب هى عايزة ايه 
تخيلى معايا الموقف ده بنت عندها مثلا 23 سنة اتقدملها عريس مش فيه عيب زى مابيقولو ( مش عارفه هما بيعرفو ازاى كانو عايشين معاه ؟ ) المهم هى شايفه انها مش مهيئة نفسيا للجواز دلوقتى وتحمل المسئوليه فبتفكر ترفض لكن هترفض تقول ايه ؟ هتقول انا مش مستعدة دلوقتى ؟ هههههه هيقولو عليها عبيطة او مجنونة او شايفة نفسها او بترفض النعمة بنفسها مش بيفهمو ابدا كلمة انا مش مهيئة دلوقتى its beyond them يعنى ايه ؟ وكأن البنت المفترض انها تكون مستعدة للجواز طول الوقت حاجة by default كده 
مش زيها زى الولد لما يقول انو مش مستعد للخطوة ديه دلوقتى 
بزمتك ده مش اجبار غير مباشر ؟
وبعد كده لو اتأخرت فى الجواز يقولو اهى علشان اتبطرت على النعمة تستاهل 
فيه اكتر من كده قهر ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ومش بعيد
> تكون البنت
> مش عاوزةتتجوز
> بعد العلم
> ...


فعلا فى بنات كتير بيبقوا  خايفين بعد الجواز يقعدوا فى البيت بعد مشوار العلم الطويل وتقول انا اتجوز ليه واقعد فى البيت انا كنت متعلمة علشان فى الاخر اطبخ وامسح​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صحيح يارورو كلو على حسب حساباتهم النظريه هما مش على حسب هى عايزة ايه
> تخيلى معايا الموقف ده بنت عندها مثلا 23 سنة اتقدملها عريس مش فيه عيب زى مابيقولو ( مش عارفه هما بيعرفو ازاى كانو عايشين معاه ؟ ) المهم هى شايفه انها مش مهيئة نفسيا للجواز دلوقتى وتحمل المسئوليه فبتفكر ترفض لكن هترفض تقول ايه ؟ هتقول انا مش مستعدة دلوقتى ؟ هههههه هيقولو عليها عبيطة او مجنونة او شايفة نفسها او بترفض النعمة بنفسها مش بيفهمو ابدا كلمة انا مش مهيئة دلوقتى its beyond them يعنى ايه ؟ وكأن البنت المفترض انها تكون مستعدة للجواز طول الوقت حاجة by default كده
> مش زيها زى الولد لما يقول انو مستعد للخطوة ديه دلوقتى
> بزمتك ده مش اجبار غير مباشر ؟
> ...


معاكى فى كل كلامك وده اللى بيخلى البنت ترفض الجواز 
واجبار الاهل ليها بيخليها تعيش  حالة حزن 
مش عارفة ليه الاهل بقا كل همهم يطمنوا على بناتهم ويجوزوهم تفتكرى ده علشان 
اللى البلد بقت فيه وانهم خايفين على البنت من اللى بيحصلها ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معاكى فى كل كلامك وده اللى بيخلى البنت ترفض الجواز
> واجبار الاهل ليها بيخليها تعيش  حالة حزن
> مش عارفة ليه الاهل بقا كل همهم يطمنوا على بناتهم ويجوزوهم تفتكرى ده علشان
> اللى البلد بقت فيه وانهم خايفين على البنت من اللى بيحصلها ​



ديه حاجة تقريبا فى الجينات :fun_lol: لانهم نفس الاهل دول لما بيسافرو يعيشو بره مصر خالص فى مجتمع مش عندو مشاكل الجواز ديه بيبقو بردو بنفس الفكر ونفس المنهج فى التفكير 
يقولولها بنتك اتخرجت من احسن جامعات بره مصر وبقت كذا وكذا بس هى بردو مش فرحانة ببنتها  ليه ؟ لانها لسه مش اتجوزت 
الموضوع فى الجيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 
فتش عن المصريين اينما حلوا :new6:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			مش عارفة ليه الاهل بقا كل همهم يطمنوا على بناتهم ويجوزوهم تفتكرى ده علشان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * اللى البلد بقت فيه وانهم خايفين على البنت من اللى بيحصلها*




*و فيه اهالي و لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بيهمهم صدقيني*

*التعميم صعب اوي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ديه حاجة تقريبا فى الجينات :fun_lol: لانهم نفس الاهل دول لما بيسافرو يعيشو بره مصر خالص فى مجتمع مش عندو مشاكل الجواز ديه بيبقو بردو بنفس الفكر ونفس المنهج فى التفكير
> يقولولها بنتك اتخرجت من احسن جامعات بره مصر وبقت كذا وكذا بس هى بردو مش فرحانة ببنتها  ليه ؟ لانها لسه مش اتجوزت
> الموضوع فى الجيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> فتش عن المصريين اينما حلوا :new6:


هههههههههههههه يبقى مفيش فايدة فيهم على راى سعد زغلول (مفيش فايدة )​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الموضوع فى الجيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
> فتش عن المصريين اينما حلوا :new6:



اومال انا مش كدا ليه يا اختي؟؟؟؟:t17:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و فيه اهالي و لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بيهمهم صدقيني*
> 
> *التعميم صعب اوي*​


معاكى حق فعلا​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فعلا فى بنات كتير بيبقوا  خايفين بعد الجواز يقعدوا فى البيت بعد مشوار العلم الطويل وتقول انا اتجوز ليه واقعد فى البيت انا كنت متعلمة علشان فى الاخر اطبخ وامسح​


تمام مظبوظ
انا عن نفسى هتجوز بنت
من نفس تعليمى
وبنعم المسيح
سوف ابذل جهدى
كى اجعل الحكمة التى تقول
وراءكل رجل عظيم امراة
سوف اجعل منها ملكة جمال 
العالم واجعلها تجلس 
على عرش قلبى وتحكم:love45:
وسوف احاول ايضا اكون زوج
مضيع متفهم :2::2:
لكى نصل عمل بيت تحت اسم المسيح:new5::new5:
ويكون المسيح:new5::new5:
ثلاثة بيننا:new5::new5::new5:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو انتو حتبقو كدا كتير؟ المصبطة بقت للزواج والعنوسة والطلاق ...ها ونسيت حاجة "الاقلام"! ....طيب لو تخلوا حل وسط لكل هذه الامور يكون احسن....يعني التجارب تكون ناجحة او تكون فاشلة....وربنا يسهل بقى متعقدوهاش!! *


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههه يبقى مفيش فايدة فيهم على راى سعد زغلول (مفيش فايدة )​



هههههه مفيش فايدة :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اومال انا مش كدا ليه يا اختي؟؟؟؟:t17:



هما تلاقيهم بس مخبيين عليكى ياتروث :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تمام مظبوظ
> انا عن نفسى هتجوز بنت
> من نفس تعليمى
> وبنعم المسيح
> ...


ربنا يحققلك كل اللى بتتمناه يا سمير ويفرحك 
وتعمل بيتك كنيسة صغيرة ​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *هو انتو حتبقو كدا كتير؟ المصبطة بقت للزواج والعنوسة والطلاق ...ها ونسيت حاجة "الاقلام"! ....طيب لو تخلوا حل وسط لكل هذه الامور يكون احسن....يعني التجارب تكون ناجحة او تكون فاشلة....وربنا يسهل بقى متعقدوهاش!! *


 هو احنا اتعقدنا من شوية ما هو من اللى بنشوفه ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هما تلاقيهم بس مخبيين عليكى ياتروث :new6:



*بقول عليا انا الكلام دا اولا و ثانيا محدش بيتوه عن الي حواليه يا جميل* 

*نورتيني بردك عليا*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بقول عليا انا الكلام دا اولا و ثانيا محدش بيتوه عن الي حواليه يا جميل*
> 
> *نورتيني بردك عليا*​



يبقى ديه حاجة كويسة ياتروث يعنى اهلك يتحسدو عليها  :blush2:


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بقول عليا انا الكلام دا اولا و ثانيا محدش بيتوه عن الي حواليه يا جميل*
> 
> *نورتيني بردك عليا*​


ان اهووووووو
عريس انفع
مش مهم
السن
ههههههههههههههههه
المهم توافقى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يبقى ديه حاجة كويسة ياتروث يعنى اهلك يتحسدو عليها  :blush2:



*مش اهلي يا بنتي ........انتي بتقولي المصريين اهما قولت لك اومال انا غيرهم ليه؟؟؟* *من ناحيه عدم التعجل*

*دا توضيح بس* *يا قمر*

*ثانيا تحسديني علي ايه مانا الحسد هاريني لدرجه انه مبقاش عندي شئ احسد عليه... اش ياخد الريح من البلاط ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بالنسبة للى بيقولوا ان الراجل الشرقى عايز واحدة اقل منه , ده حقيقى , بس قناعته دى مش من تخلفه ولا تعقيده , لأنه فعلا بيترفض لو البنت حست انها اعلى منه , ودى حالات حقيقية وامر واقع مينفعش ننكره


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> بالنسبة للى بيقولوا ان الراجل الشرقى عايز واحدة اقل منه , ده حقيقى , بس قناعته دى مش من تخلفه ولا تعقيده , لأنه فعلا بيترفض لو البنت حست انها اعلى منه , ودى حالات حقيقية وامر واقع مينفعش ننكره


معاك فى الحتة دى لكن مش كلهم اوقات تلاقى شاب بيكون تعليمه متوسط ومع ذلك يتقدم لبنت تكون اعلى منه فى كل حاجة ​


----------



## Critic (7 سبتمبر 2012)

> معاك فى الحتة دى لكن مش كلهم اوقات تلاقى شاب بيكون تعليمه متوسط ومع ذلك يتقدم لبنت تكون اعلى منه فى كل حاجة


الحالة العامة انه بيترفض (من الأهل او منها)
الحالة الشاذة انه يتقبل
يبقى متلوموش الشاب لأان القاعدة الغير مكتوبة بتقول انه هيتعرض للرفض بنسبة كبيرة لو هى اعلى منه
مفيش حد عايز يحط نفسه فى موقف الرفض ده


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

> يبقى متلوموش الشاب لأان القاعدة الغير مكتوبة بتقول انه هيتعرض للرفض بنسبة كبيرة لو هى اعلى منه


*
طيب سؤال:
عملياااا ازاي هيعرف يحتويها وهي أعلى منه ذكاء مثلاااا ؟؟

*​


----------



## Critic (7 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب سؤال:
> عملياااا ازاي هيعرف يحتويها وهي أعلى منه ذكاء مثلاااا ؟؟


"اعلى منه" غالبا مش بتكون المشكلة فى الذكاء , بتكون فى المستوى الاجتماعى او العلمى , لأنه لما بيتقدم محدش بيعمله اختبار ذكاء , هما بيشوفوا شهادته وحسبه ونسبه !
وموضوع الذكاء ده موضوع تانى هنختلف فيه او نتفق مش هتفرق
انا كنت بس برد على نقطة ملامة الشاب على انه مش بيتقدم لحد اعلى منه


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بس ياكريتك مش دايما هو بيكون اقل منها هو ممكن ساعات بيكون فى نفس مستواها او فيه فروقات بسيطة مش كبيرة ورغم كده يخاف منها بردو ويفتكر انها هترفضو لمجرد انها جميلة وذكية وووو 
يعنى ساعات بحس انه انسب وضع بالنسباله ( من وجهة نظرة يعنى ) انها تكون اقل منه بكتير او يكون فيه فرق كبير بينهم


----------



## Critic (7 سبتمبر 2012)

> بس ياكريتك مش دايما هو بيكون اقل منها هو ممكن ساعات بيكون فى نفس مستواها او فيه فروقات بسيطة مش كبيرة ورغم كده يخاف منها بردو ويفتكر انها هترفضو لمجرد انها جميلة وذكية وووو


طب وخوفه ده نتج من ايه ؟ مش لأنه سمع وشاف ازاى اصحابه واصحاب اصحابه بيترفضوا علشان نفس السبب ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب وخوفه ده نتج من ايه ؟ مش لأنه سمع وشاف ازاى اصحابه واصحاب اصحابه بيترفضوا علشان نفس السبب ؟



ممكن ياكريتك فعلا 
وممكن تكون قناعة جواه انها لازم تكون اقل بكتير او ممكن يكون خوف من غير سبب


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلان هوليس تقلل شان المراة
لكن علشان الحب يحتوى على الاتنين
يبقى لازم المراة تكون منة بكتير
مش ضرورى حتةلوكانت جميلة
لوهى يسكن قلبها حبيبها
يبقى عال العال


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2012)

> لماذا تتأخر هذه الفتاة فى الزواج؟



السبب   من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه

1- مطالب أسره الفتاه الصعبه جدا فى ظل ظروف أقتصاده سيئه

2- الشاب دخله بسيط بيعمل جمعيات ويشقى وأمامه صعوبات توفير الشقه مع الشبكه وأستكمال باقى التجهيزات

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> السبب   من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه
> 
> 1- مطالب أسره الفتاه الصعبه جدا فى ظل ظروف أقتصاده سيئه
> 
> ...


ميرسى استاذى كلامك صح فعلا ​ ​


----------



## Strident (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هو فين دول؟ هاتي واحدة لو عندك بس اقل من كده عشان انا اصلاً اصغر من كده!

طبعاً السبب الرئيسي في رأيي بيكون عادة رفض العرسان وانتظار عريس ملياردير وسيم طيب متدين ماحصلش ليس فيه اي غلطة!


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هو فين دول؟ هاتي واحدة لو عندك بس اقل من كده عشان انا اصلاً اصغر من كده!
> 
> طبعاً السبب الرئيسي في رأيي بيكون عادة رفض العرسان وانتظار عريس ملياردير وسيم طيب متدين ماحصلش ليس فيه اي غلطة!



ولا يمكن ان يكون السبب انها مش مقتنعة بيهم او انها غير مهيئة للجواز حاليا او انها عندها طموح اخر فى الحياة غير الجواز :dance:


----------



## Strident (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ولا يمكن ان يكون السبب انها مش مقتنعة بيهم او انها غير مهيئة للجواز حاليا او انها عندها طموح اخر فى الحياة غير الجواز :dance:



ممكن طبعاً...ليه لأ؟

زي ما انا لسه قايل في موضوع تاني...
انا الزواج مهم لي جداً....لاني عايز يكون فيه انسان احس انه معايا دايماً وبيساندني مهما كانت الظروف...انا عايز اتحد مع واحدة في الالتزام ده...

وطبعاً انا ضد المجتمع الذكوري الظالم...اللي بيحط ضغوط على المرأة وكأنها ناقصة إن لم تتزوج...

وكل واحد حر طبعاً...انا كنت بس باتكلم من واقع خبرتي في ناس قرايب وكده....وعشان كده حطيت كلمة "في رأيي" و "الرئيسي" في التعليق السابق


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ممكن طبعاً...ليه لأ؟
> 
> زي ما انا لسه قايل في موضوع تاني...
> انا الزواج مهم لي جداً....لاني عايز يكون فيه انسان احس انه معايا دايماً وبيساندني مهما كانت الظروف...انا عايز اتحد مع واحدة في الالتزام ده...
> ...



اوكى فهمت قصدك


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

لنفس آلسبب آللى خلى وآحدة 21 سنة لسه مآتجوزتش
أو حتى تكون 60 سنة ( وغير رآفضة لمبدأ آلزوآج ) وبردو لسة مآتجوزتش

*مآلقتش آلشخص آلمنآسب* .. *أو هو مآلقآهآش* .. *أو أتقآبلوآ فى ظروف غير منآسبة*

بصرآحة أنآ بتعفرت م آلسؤآل دهـ
وقآبلت آلنهآردة موقف شبيه للأسف
وآحد كآن بيتريق على آلبنآت آللى وصلوآ لتلآتين سنة ولسه مآتجوزوش وبيتسآئل عن آلسبب
وآللى يألم أن دهـ كآن فى حضور بنوتة تخطت آلتلآتين بس شكلهآ آلصغير مآبينلوش دهـ
مش عآرفة أوصفه بجد 

*فحقيقى آلموضوع مش محتآج أستفهآم*
لأنهآ ببسآطة فى وضع لآ يدعو للتعجب أو آلسؤآل أصلاً 


شكراً حبيبتى على آلطرح آللى فتحلنآ موضوع مهم زى دآ



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> لنفس آلسبب آللى خلى وآحدة 21 سنة لسه مآتجوزتش
> أو حتى تكون 60 سنة ( وغير رآفضة لمبدأ آلزوآج ) وبردو لسة مآتجوزتش
> ...


ميرسى يا قمر على ردك وكلامك الجميل وكلامك فعلا كله صح 
كان البنت اذنبت لما قاعدت للسن ده من غير جواز​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> لنفس آلسبب آللى خلى وآحدة 21 سنة لسه مآتجوزتش
> أو حتى تكون 60 سنة ( وغير رآفضة لمبدأ آلزوآج ) وبردو لسة مآتجوزتش
> ...



مش عارفة ياسيكرت الموقف اللى بتحكى عنه ده خلى الضغط على عندى :a82:
طيب بدل مايتريق على البنات اللى عدو سن التلاتين ومش اتجوزو مش من باب اولى يتريق على نفسه هو وباقى الشباب اللى مش عارفين يتجوزو بسبب الظروف الاقتصادية وظروف البلد ؟( وديه واحدة من اسباب تأخر الجواز فى بلدنا ) 
هو مين اللى بيقوم بالمبادرة الولد ولا البنت؟ طالما تريقة فى تريقة بقا يبقا يتريق على حاجة صح 
حاجة بجد تحزن لما يتكلم على البنات وكأنهم بضاعة ليها تاريخ صلاحية مش مفروض يعدوه ولو عدوه يبقو زى البضاعة اللى صلاحيتها انتهت والناس تتريق عليهم 
عالم مريضة بجد ومحتاجة علاج :kap:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفة ياسيكرت الموقف اللى بتحكى عنه ده خلى الضغط على عندى :a82:
> طيب بدل مايتريق على البنات اللى عدو سن التلاتين ومش اتجوزو مش من باب اولى يتريق على نفسه هو وباقى الشباب اللى مش عارفين يتجوزو بسبب الظروف الاقتصادية وظروف البلد ؟( وديه واحدة من اسباب تأخر الجواز فى بلدنا )
> هو مين اللى بيقوم بالمبادرة الولد ولا البنت؟ طالما تريقة فى تريقة بقا يبقا يتريق على حاجة صح
> حاجة بجد تحزن لما يتكلم على البنات وكأنهم بضاعة ليها تاريخ صلاحية مش مفروض يعدوه ولو عدوه يبقو زى البضاعة اللى صلاحيتها انتهت والناس تتريق عليهم
> عالم مريضة بجد ومحتاجة علاج :kap:


كلامك صح يا انجل فى كتير من عينة الناس دى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفة ياسيكرت الموقف اللى بتحكى عنه ده خلى الضغط على عندى :a82:
> طيب بدل مايتريق على البنات اللى عدو سن التلاتين ومش اتجوزو مش من باب اولى يتريق على نفسه هو وباقى الشباب اللى مش عارفين يتجوزو بسبب الظروف الاقتصادية وظروف البلد ؟( وديه واحدة من اسباب تأخر الجواز فى بلدنا )
> هو مين اللى بيقوم بالمبادرة الولد ولا البنت؟ طالما تريقة فى تريقة بقا يبقا يتريق على حاجة صح
> حاجة بجد تحزن لما يتكلم على البنات وكأنهم بضاعة ليها تاريخ صلاحية مش مفروض يعدوه ولو عدوه يبقو زى البضاعة اللى صلاحيتها انتهت والناس تتريق عليهم
> عالم مريضة بجد ومحتاجة علاج :kap:


كلهآ أوضآع مؤلمة جداً يآ آنجل
مآينفعش نلوم حد على شئ خآرج أرآدتهـ وحتى لو كآن أختيآرهـ وهو آلسبب
مش من حقنآ بردو نحآكمهـ وندينهـ

آلمشكلة فى مجتمعنآ إن مثآل آلقذى وآلخشبة منتشر جداً ...* بشكل محزن *...*!

* 
*.،*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا شخصيا هتجوز في الصين و من الصين*
> *حد معايا؟.*​


*عندى كونتينر عرسان جاى م الصين داخل على شهر عشرة كدة ...نحجز لكم كام دستة ؟*
*بس خدى بالك دة معاه ضمان سنة واحدة بس *
*يعنى تقولى " السوفت وير " هنك منك ...شاشته بقت أبيض واسود ماليش دعوة :t13:*
*فيه ( شرقى ) بمواصفات أعلى بكتير وسوفت وير مضمون :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
و هو اتريق و انتى سكتيله كدة عادى ؟؟؟ :a82: ... دول مبيتسكتلهمش .. ديتها رد بكام كلمة تخليه ينسى ال 28 حرف و يعتزل الكلام أصلا :t32:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*على فكرة بقى ...*
*سن الثلاثينات هو سن النضوج للأنثى بشكل عام ...فكرياً وعاطفياً ومجتمعياً ...وأشياء أخرى *
*فالأخ اللى أتريق على السن دة أقوله أنت مش بتفهم من أصله *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة بقى ...*
> *سن الثلاثينات هو سن النضوج للأنثى بشكل عام ...فكرياً وعاطفياً ومجتمعياً ...وأشياء أخرى *
> *فالأخ اللى أتريق على السن دة أقوله أنت مش بتفهم من أصله *



*اهو الخبرة قالنا رأيه فى سر النضوج الانثوى ... و بصراحة انا واثقة للاسف فى كلامه .. صحيح العلم حلو يا ولاد :smil12:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> و هو اتريق و انتى سكتيله كدة عادى ؟؟؟ :a82: ... دول مبيتسكتلهمش .. ديتها رد بكام كلمة تخليه ينسى ال 28 حرف و يعتزل الكلام أصلا :t32:*


​ دونت ورى *أكيد أخدلهـ محآضرة فى آلتمآم *:spor22:

بس تفتكرى دآ غير من تأثير آلموضوع على آلبنت ! 
آلنآس دى عآيزة تتلم فى ميدآن عآم ...  وتش تش تش :t32:


*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة بقى ...*
> *سن الثلاثينات هو سن النضوج للأنثى بشكل عام ...فكرياً وعاطفياً ومجتمعياً ...وأشياء أخرى *
> *فالأخ اللى أتريق على السن دة أقوله أنت مش بتفهم من أصله *


*
*

أعتقد آلمعلومة دى وصلتلهـ فى آلمحآضرهـ :t13:


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​ دونت ورى *أكيد أخدلهـ محآضرة فى آلتمآم *:spor22:
> 
> بس تفتكرى دآ غير من تأثير آلموضوع على آلبنت !
> آلنآس دى عآيزة تتلم فى ميدآن عآم ...  وتش تش تش :t32:
> ...



*لا مفيش ميدان هيعرف يلمهم حضرتك .. انتى بتتكلمى عن ثقافة اتربى عليها شعب بحاله .. و اللى اتحرر من الفكر دة اسثناء للقاعدة مش اكتر ... هو انا لو قولت رأيى بصراحة هلاقى حد يخانقنى ولا هياخدو رأيى بصدر رحب ؟؟ نفسى اكتب مرة حاجة من غير ماحد يضربنى :new2:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا مفيش ميدان هيعرف يلمهم حضرتك .. انتى بتتكلمى عن ثقافة اتربى عليها شعب بحاله .. و اللى اتحرر من الفكر دة اسثناء للقاعدة مش اكتر ... هو انا لو قولت رأيى بصراحة هلاقى حد يخانقنى ولا هياخدو رأيى بصدر رحب ؟؟ نفسى اكتب مرة حاجة من غير ماحد يضربنى :new2:*


وأنتِ فآكرة أنى بتكلم عن كل أصحآب آلفكر دآ
*أنهى ميدآن هيسآع كل دول 
*
أنآ بس بتكلم عن آللى بيصرحوآ بدهـ جهراً
كل وآحد حر فى فكرهـ وأرآئهـ مآدآم مش هيتعطف ويرفعلنآ ضغطنآ بيهآ
لكن طآلمآ قرر يتكلم يبقى يلزم حدودهـ *ويحكم على نفسهـ وبس :beee:*



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت انا مش قصدى انى اتريق عليه او على باقى الشباب بسبب اوضاعهم الاقتصادية انا عارفه انه مش ذنبهم 
بس انا كان قصدى طالما ه دمه خفيف اوى كده طيب ما يتريق على نفسه بالمرة هو وباقى الشباب بسبب ظروفهم اللى مش بتخليهم يقدرو يفتحو بيت 
ماهى لا بأيدها ( او ممكن يكون بأختيارها ) انها لسه مش اتجوزت ولا هو بأيده ( اى شاب يعنى ) ان لسه مش اتجوز بسبب ظروف البلد والعالم كله 
تعرفى ؟انا موافقة على حكاية الميدان العام ديه 
شكلى هنضم للحزب النازى قريب :yahoo:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت انا مش قصدى انى اتريق عليه او على باقى الشباب بسبب اوضاعهم الاقتصادية انا عارفه انه مش ذنبهم
> بس انا كان قصدى طالما ه دمه خفيف اوى كده طيب ما يتريق على نفسه بالمرة هو وباقى الشباب بسبب ظروفهم اللى مش بتخليهم يقدرو يفتحو بيت
> ماهى لا بأيدها ( او ممكن يكون بأختيارها ) انها لسه مش اتجوزت ولا هو بأيده ( اى شاب يعنى ) ان لسه مش اتجوز بسبب ظروف البلد والعالم كله
> تعرفى ؟انا موافقة على حكاية الميدان العام ديه
> شكلى هنضم للحزب النازى قريب :yahoo:



*و هو اما يتريق على نفسه انا اتريق على مين :yahoo:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت انا مش قصدى انى اتريق عليه او على باقى الشباب بسبب اوضاعهم الاقتصادية انا عارفه انه مش ذنبهم
> بس انا كان قصدى طالما ه دمه خفيف اوى كده طيب ما يتريق على نفسه بالمرة هو وباقى الشباب بسبب ظروفهم اللى مش بتخليهم يقدرو يفتحو بيت
> ماهى لا بأيدها ( او ممكن يكون بأختيارها ) انها لسه مش اتجوزت ولا هو بأيده ( اى شاب يعنى ) ان لسه مش اتجوز بسبب ظروف البلد والعالم كله
> تعرفى ؟انا موافقة على حكاية الميدان العام ديه
> شكلى هنضم للحزب النازى قريب :yahoo:


*فآهمة قصدكـ *يآ قطتى
بس تفتكرى يسيبنآ أحنآ آلمآدة آلخآم لتريقتهم ويروح يتريق على نفسهم .. دى تيجى ..! :t33:


مرحباً بيكـِ يآ حبى ..* فـ لتحيآ آلنآزية *:yahoo:



*.،*


​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و هو اما يتريق على نفسه انا اتريق على مين :yahoo:*



احنا هنتريق عليه بردو :ura1::ura1:


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *فآهمة قصدكـ *يآ قطتى
> بس تفتكرى يسيبنآ أحنآ آلمآدة آلخآم لتريقتهم ويروح يتريق على نفسهم .. دى تيجى ..! :t33:
> 
> 
> ...




تحيا النازيه 
هاى هتلر( التحية النازية ) :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## Strident (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تحيا النازيه
> هاى هتلر( التحية النازية ) :ura1::ura1::ura1:



قصدك هايل هتلر...

Heil Hitler

Heil هي الكلمة الالمانية للكلمة الانجليزية Hail ومعناها تحية


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> قصدك هايل هتلر...
> 
> Heil Hitler
> 
> Heil هي الكلمة الالمانية للكلمة الانجليزية Hail ومعناها تحية




انا عارفه انا بتريق لان كان فيه فيلم مش فاكرة فيلم ايه كانو بيقلدو التحية النازية بالشكل ده هاى هيتلر :99: مش فاكرة حتى كان فيلم ولا مسرحية


----------



## Strident (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا عارفه انا بتريق لان كان فيه فيلم مش فاكرة فيلم ايه كانو بيقلدو التحية النازية بالشكل ده هاى هيتلر :99: مش فاكرة حتى كان فيلم ولا مسرحية


انتي طلعتي مصرية اكتر مني يا اينجل


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انتي طلعتي مصرية اكتر مني يا اينجل



اينعم , هو  حد كان قال انى من المكسيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:99:


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اينعم , هو  حد كان قال انى من المكسيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:99:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة بقى ...*
> *سن الثلاثينات هو سن النضوج للأنثى بشكل عام ...فكرياً وعاطفياً ومجتمعياً ...وأشياء أخرى *
> *فالأخ اللى أتريق على السن دة أقوله أنت مش بتفهم من أصله *


*بهايم...الي بيقولوا كدا بهااااااااااااااااااااااااايم*

*للاسف البنت في التلاتينات لا بتكون مكرمشه و لا عقيمه و لا ناقصها ايد ولا رجل بس مفاهيم المجتمع البدائي ان البنت لازم تتجوز طفله و اصغر من الراجل بكتير عشان يشكلها و تكون تحت رجليه هوا الي عامل المشكل دا كله*

*رغم ان البنت الصغيره الي خدها الراجل دي و الي كان فاكر انه كان هيشكلها لما بتكبر بقي و هو بيبقي اعجز طبعا بتطلع عين اهله و بتظهر الاختلافات من عدم نضجها و قدرتها علي تحمل المسئوليه*

*ايضا احنا كستات بنظلم روحنا اكتر ما الرجاله ما هم ظلمينا لان اي ام بتقعد تحقق و تدقق في موضوع سن البنت الي هيتجوزها ابنها و بايره ولالا (حلوه كلمه بايره دي) و بتطلع عين اهل البنت يبقي جزء من المشكل علينا برضه*

*اصلا اساسا السنين الجايه دي الرجاله هيتجوزوا بنات كبار و رجلهم فوق رقبتهم لان الاقتصاد واقع و البنت في حاجه ماسه للشغل زي الولد و لازم تدرس و كدا و هو اصلا اساسا اي شاب من دول لو مش ميسور هيقعد علي الاقل لل35 علي ما يتجوز (انا كمان متفائله ب 35 ممكن يكون اكتر حسب الظروف)*

*بلاش اماره بقي و سيبوا كل حي في حاله و اشتغلوا و عيشوا و كل شئ باوانه*

*لو مكتوب ليا اني اتجوز هتجوز...مش مكتوب و اتكومت زي الكركوبه الي ما يتبصش في خلقتها في البيت هيبقي مكتوب عليا برضه...*

*الله يحرق المواضيع الي بتقلب المواجع دي ...مجتمع غريييييييييييييب اقسم بالله عشت في مجتمعات كتير لم اجد مثل هذا التخلف الا في المجتمع الافريقي فقط الذي ما زال يزوج الفتاه طفله ...و ها نحن نزداد تخلف لكي نكون مثلهم...*

*باي*​


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بهايم...الي بيقولوا كدا بهااااااااااااااااااااااااايم*
> 
> *للاسف البنت في التلاتينات لا بتكون مكرمشه و لا عقيمه و لا ناقصها ايد ولا رجل بس مفاهيم المجتمع البدائي ان البنت لازم تتجوز طفله و اصغر من الراجل بكتير عشان يشكلها و تكون تحت رجليه هوا الي عامل المشكل دا كله*
> 
> ...



كده كده مصر مش هيبقى فيها بنات كمان كام سنة...هيوأدوهم كلهم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*مممممممم هي هتتنيل اوي اوي بس لدرجه الوأد ما اظنش ان حد بقي بيهون عليه ضناه

هما بيقتلوا البنات لاسباب اخري غير الوأد و انت فاهمني كويس اظن

سلام​*


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مممممممم هي هتتنيل اوي اوي بس لدرجه الوأد ما اظنش ان حد بقي بيهون عليه ضناه
> 
> هما بيقتلوا البنات لاسباب اخري غير الوأد و انت فاهمني كويس اظن
> 
> سلام​*



زي ما لسه قايل لواحدة قريبتي....الله يكون في عون كل بنت (خصوصاً لو مسيحية) في مصر...

مجرد المشي في الشارع وسط الحيوانات دول مغامرة صعبة


----------

